# CAW this weekend for CMRs



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

so who all's goin. they gonna have a night ride till 12 following the races. We have a big crowd goin. Anyone else wanna meet up n lets all ride together. Pm me

the more the better. Lets represent mimb!

justin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5517


----------

